# Tastaturtaste einer Maustaste zuweisen?



## Bejing11 (28. August 2011)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob es möglich mit einem Programm oder anderem eine Tastaturtaste (z.B. A)
einer Maustaste (z.B. Mausradtaste) zuzuweisen.

Wäre über eure Hilfe wirklich sehr erfreut.
Gruß,
Bejing


----------



## frankie36 (28. August 2011)

Bei Gaming Mäusen ist meist  Software dabei womit man Makros ect zuweisen kann


----------



## Bejing11 (28. August 2011)

jap ich habe setpoint zu meiner mx518
aber ich kann halt nur makros zuweisen
aber nicht zum beispiel einfach nur den buchstaben A welchen ich ja benötige


----------



## frankie36 (28. August 2011)

Gibts da nicht vielleicht ne "Record-Funktion"?
Benutze ne alte Cyba Snipa und da gibts nen Button "start REcording" und dann kann ich da
eine billibige Taste drücken und dann den Maustasten zuweisen.
Mußte ich damals auch bei Shootern einstellen G-Granate ect. für die Seitlichen Tasten
Haste nach soner Funktion schon mal geguckt?


----------



## moparcrazy (29. August 2011)

AutoHotkey ist auch hier das Zauberwort.
AutoHotkey Basic - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## OctoCore (1. September 2011)

So ganz Trivial ist es damit auch nicht, eine Tastaturtaste auf die Maus zu legen.
IMHO geht das am besten mit den Razer-Mäusen - denen kann man die Taste zuweisen und die bleibt dann auch da. Ohne extra Programm oder Treiber, sogar nachdem die Maus stromlos gemacht wurde.
Vielleicht können das andere Mäuse auch, aber da ich nur die Razermaus habe, kann ich es nicht sagen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. September 2011)

mit setpoint ist es möglich eine normale taste auf ne maustaste zu legen, ich weiß nicht mehr die genaue einstellung, du musst irgendwas einstellen bei der tastenauswahl und kannst dann eine reguläre taste auf die maustaste legen, kann heut abend gerne mal nachschauen ...
hab ich selber bei meiner g700 per setpoint gemacht, das alignment wird dann im mausspeicher abgelegt und funktioniert sogar an anderen computern wo setpoint nicht installiert ist


----------



## gh0st76 (1. September 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Vielleicht können das andere Mäuse auch, aber da ich nur die Razermaus habe, kann ich es nicht sagen.


 
Sollte eigentlich jede Maus können die einen internen Speicher hat. Also Xai, G700, G9x und Co.


----------



## moparcrazy (1. September 2011)

Besagtes Programm (AutoHotkey) installieren. Rechts Klick auf Desktop /  Neu AutoHotkey Script / Folgendes ohne Gänsefüßchen einfügen  "MButton::a" / Speichern / FERTIG! Um das ganze zu starten Doppelklick  auf das eben erstellte Script und schon schreibst Du mit jedem druck auf  die mittlere Maustaste (Das Mausrad) ein a. Um das ganze zu beenden einfach im info  bereich das Script beenden und die alte Funktion der mittleren Maustaste  ist wieder da. Das ganze kann man auch so einrichten das es ab Windows  Start läuft.


----------



## OctoCore (2. September 2011)

Siehste! Sag ich doch: Gar nicht so trivial!
Das Ganze weiß man nämlich erst, wenn man sich durchgearbeitet und Beispielscripte angesehen hat.


----------



## moparcrazy (2. September 2011)

Bitte, nenne eine trivialere alternative.


----------

